# League Of Legends or World of WarCraft



## Aidos88 (Aug 24, 2016)

Personally i float between the 2,

I started playing wow back in vanilla but i tend to get bored often so i switch to League of Legends and vise versa.

If i'm playing wow i like to do arenas, man that shit is hectic when your pushing rating over 1800, being stoned slows everything down which is so bloody cool, chuck on some music and away you go! Almost play like an asian haha!

as for league of legends, its pretty easy but if your not patient you eat shit, but if you got skill you can end fights quick and get out, not so good when your high its super-fast passed imo


any1 keen to play or what? hit me up my user is Dotinsaniac

Peace


----------



## Chronic_Xer0 (Aug 24, 2016)

I haven't played either in like a year but I used to do the same thing you did pretty much. I'd play WoW for a little while (unless my friends happened to be grouped up playing league when I got on), but then when I got bored I would switch. I do this a lot. Always have a second or even third game to fall back on when the game you're into gets boring. Great fall backs for me are usually match based games, like league, battlefield, nba2k, etc.

Thinking about getting into WoW again tho when legion comes out. I miss PvP. But yea as far as smoking while playing it's definitely a better idea to smoke when playing wow over league. Too many split second decisions to make on league, which wouldn't be so bad if the snowball effect wasn't insane on that game. 

Holy shit I'm stoned I feel like I've just been rambling. 

Fuck it


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2016)

i prefer heroes of the storm over LoL


----------



## Aidos88 (Aug 24, 2016)

If you ever start up wow again let me know, ill start up too, i main disc heals, wbu?



OMG i just watched heros of the storm on youtube, looks way better then League, 

is it f2p or p2p ?


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2016)

im on wow right meow. 

heroes rocks. it is free to play, the only transactions that are money do not help you win anything they are simply skins and mounts


----------



## Aidos88 (Aug 24, 2016)

Alliance or horde? Im just watching some ufc while bubs awake & then ill jump on, horde ftw


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2016)

horde of course


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

Smite. Lol


----------



## MauieWoowie (Oct 5, 2016)

I just love to get high and play League of Legends. Feeling a bit dumb when i do, considering my age and all but it's just what makes my mind clear and i discovered that game at my workplace lol

Well, honestly i am thankful for that game because it's hard to ease your mind sometimes.


----------

